# I am not the one !!



## ravenmad3

I have just sent my STBX divorce papers back in February, he wont sign them. Thing is, he's always been very controlling and abusive. He also claimed to be a servent to Jesus. His mom informed me , this was when we were still together that I was not submissive to his needs. This came to no surprise from such a weak minded woman who was brought up that if you were born with a penis than you were better than a girl. Even the kind of church that we would occasionally attend was not what I was "used" to. I was told that I should do, as he told me to do. This also included the bedroom. He was a real "freak". I woke up many nites with him on top of me. He would say that the bible tells women to be submissive to their husbands. I dont hink that meant to be taken advantage of or hit. It's just another excuse for men to use who are insecure, have low self esteem. The women who allow it also feel bad about themselves. Im out of that now. Got a good man who treats me as his equal. As a matter of fact, he treats me better than he does himself. He's the first person to treat me like so. I love him so much. And I will do for him as an equal. He dont think he's better than I am.


----------



## marksaysay

I am sorry that you had to deal with such things from your "Godly" husband. I think he tried to use scripture to do whatever he wanted and that was not the intent of that passage. He must have skipped the verse where it says for husbands to love wives as Christ loves the church. I don't think that Christ forces himself on anyone. 

Also, I was just curious as to how long have you been married? How long have you been separated? If you are not divorced, why are you so willing to open another door so quickly? You are still married.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

As a long-time Christian, please do not believe the definition that your husband has about a wife being submissive as the true definition that Christians believe. I have a very strong dislike towards men who think that behaving like this is how Jesus Christ calls husbands to treat their wives!  Your husband should be giving his whole life to you--- even to be willing to die for you. Not behave like a pig!


----------



## cb45

women ARE supposed to be submissive to their H's.....
.....and men are likewise to be submissive to their W's.

this doesnt mean sex slaves/baby machines/kitchen ho's/etc.

i too am curious about details u, starkravenmad, left out.


----------



## luckyman

Forget about what he believes. Your divorcing him and it doesn't really matter anymore. In my state, you can get a divorce without the other's signature. Most states (if not all) are like this. talk to your lawyer and do some research.


----------



## cb45

hey raven,

just make sure u dont do yer "new" man like yer old one did u.

that means, make sure "what comes around doesnt go around".

'cuz u know, that many people "do onto others as others have done unto them". 

i've seen it/done it too many times in my life, to mention them
all.

shalom aleichem..........


----------



## marksaysay

I'm just wondering about ravenmad. It seems that she has just disappeared. I wonder if the feedback she was recieving wasn't exactly what she was looking for.


----------

